# anavar only cycle



## gqblair22 (Apr 14, 2010)

please dont write on this post if you're gonna bash, that being said, 22 yrs old, training seriously for roughly 4 years, ran one test e cycle, this will be my second ever cycle, currently 5'10" 185 lbs, bf % ~ 9-10, looking to gain maybe 8-10 pounds and drop 1-2% bf or stay the same, currently don't do any cardio, but have abs strictly from dieting, any advice on diet or cardio in regards to achieving my goals lemme know thanks.

cycle:
synergy pharma group anavar/ BD var
weeks 1-6 = 60mgs ED
weeks 7-11 = clomid - 150/100/50/50
weeks 1-11 = AI cycle support
weeks 1-11 = creatine mono

Diet:
meal 1 - 1 1/2 cup oats w/ 2 scoops protein w/water (shake) + ww english muffin w/ nat pb
meal 2 (post workout) - 1 1/2 cup oats, 2 scoops protein w/milk (shake)
meal 3 - 2 cups brown rice 8 oz grilled chicken
meal 4 - 2 cups sweet potatoes 10 oz grilled chicken
meal 5 - 2 cups brown rice 8oz of some form of lean red meat
meal 6 (before bed) - 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp nat pb w/ 2 scoops caesin w/water (shake)

chicken will occasionally be sub'd for fish


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2010)

Great cycle for a woman.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2010)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal 

Enter your food and post up your calories, grams pro, cho and fat. 

GFR, 60mg 'var would make for one jacked bitch!


----------



## weldingman (Apr 15, 2010)

Crap


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Built said:


> Enter your food and post up your calories, grams pro, cho and fat.
> 
> GFR, 60mg 'var would make for one jacked bitch!




thought i made it clear to not post if you had nothing constructive to say, so you can go fuck yourself my man, i posted my diet, do the math if you wanna know calories


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

and secondly, since youre too much of a dumbass to realize not everyone wants to be a body builder, i train mma, so i need to stay in a weight class and not become a bloated mess


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> thought i made it clear to not post if you had nothing constructive to say, so you can go fuck yourself my man, i posted my diet, do the math if you wanna know calories


 First off Built is a woman and a very hot one at that. she was trying to help you out


gqblair22 said:


> and secondly, since youre too much of a dumbass to realize not everyone wants to be a body builder, i train mma, so i need to stay in a weight class and not become a bloated mess


 Also I'm an mma fighter and I use a variety of different aas for different purposes including bulking.  If you know what your doing its easy to stay within a weight class.  One last thing I dont think your gonna get anywhere with that kind of attitude here so... why not take your own advice and go fuck YOURSELF.  You have no business messin with aas or MMA CHUMP


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> First off Built is a woman and a very hot one at that. she was trying to help you out
> 
> Also I'm an mma fighter and I use a variety of different aas for different purposes including bulking.  If you know what your doing its easy to stay within a weight class.  One last thing I dont think your gonna get anywhere with that kind of attitude here so... why not take your own advice and go fuck YOURSELF.  You have no business messin with aas or MMA CHUMP



2 things, one, my attitude wouldnt have been that had i known she was a women obviously, so for that i apologize built, and 2, i know quite a bit about aas, and you know nothing of me with mma, and am probably more informed than half the people who use aas and think fish oil is a pct, regardless, i didnt say anything to you, so calm yourself down over there telling me to go fuck myself "CHUMP"


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> thought i made it clear to not post if you had nothing constructive to say, so you can go fuck yourself my man, i posted my diet, do the math if you wanna know calories



wow, nice way to treat a moderator, she is a female, and you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert said:


> wow, nice way to treat a moderator, she is a female, and you can go fuck yourself.



like i said, i payed 0 attention to the fact that she was a moderator, or that she was a women, I'm used to responses like that from guys being assholes lol, thats why i replied unfavorably


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> like i said, i payed 0 attention to the fact that she was a moderator, or that she was a women, I'm used to responses like that from guys being assholes lol, thats why i replied unfavorably



she knows more about diet and nutrition than you ever will, I guarantee it, *so if you want help post the fucking numbers like she asked.*

and just because your goal in not "bodybuilding" does not mean shit, it's still muscles and strength regardless of the goal at hand.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to keep thigns in perspective, you will NOT find any intelligent female using 60 mg of var/day. Most cap the dose at 20 mg ED and will switch over to injectibles as the sides start to outweigh the value of the results at that level for  women.

I don't think you're goign to get much from a 6 week cycle of var tho. Maybe throw in some test. I'm also not sure why you need an AI in that since var doesn't aromatize.

In fact, I think most guys will agree that you need some sort of test in any cycle to make it worth your while.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> please dont write on this post if you're gonna bash, that being said, 22 yrs old, training seriously for roughly 4 years, ran one test e cycle, this will be my second ever cycle, currently 5'10" 185 lbs, bf % ~ 9-10, looking to gain maybe 8-10 pounds and drop 1-2% bf or stay the same, currently don't do any cardio, but have abs strictly from dieting, any advice on diet or cardio in regards to achieving my goals lemme know thanks.
> 
> cycle:
> synergy pharma group anavar/ BD var
> ...


 Oxandrolone is not going to get you 8-10lbs of LBM especially in 6 weeks. You will gain some strength though.


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

i dont doubt built knows her stuff, but make no mistake, i know a whole lot about this stuff as well, the remark in regards to being a bodybuilder was strictly to show that most people assume this cycle is a "waste" because im not adding 25lbs of water weight to keep 15 after, im not looking to gain that much.  I agree most people as sassy said, like to throw test into a cycle, honestly not a fan of the test sides, and for anyone whos gonna say something to the affect of "test needs to be the base of any cycle" lee priest proves you wrong.  that being said, perhaps primo thrown in would be worth while? i looked at OT as well, just looking for input, honestly will probably stick the 60ngs/6 weeks but just seeing what people thought.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> i dont doubt built knows her stuff, but make no mistake, i know a whole lot about this stuff as well, the remark in regards to being a bodybuilder was strictly to show that most people assume this cycle is a "waste" because im not adding 25lbs of water weight to keep 15 after, im not looking to gain that much. I agree most people as sassy said, like to throw test into a cycle, honestly not a fan of the test sides, and for anyone whos gonna say something to the affect of "test needs to be the base of any cycle" lee priest proves you wrong. that being said, perhaps primo thrown in would be worth while? i looked at OT as well, just looking for input, honestly will probably stick the 60ngs/6 weeks but just seeing what people though


 If you know so damn much why you asking questions about a cycle thats not even a cycle.  You bash BB then use Lee Priest foe an example.  Start reading your posts before you post em bro your making yourself look stupid. And for the record I guarantee you dont know a fraction of what built knows about diet.  You want feed back then open your ears and shut up with the useless blabbering.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been using steroids longer than this guy has been alive but he won't listen to me or anyone else so...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> ...just looking for input, honestly will probably stick the 60ngs/6 weeks but just seeing what people thought.



great, so why even ask?


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

im not not listening to anyone, im asking opinions, opinions dont need to be followed, and jesus im not saying i know more than built, im just pointing out that i know more than you make think so dont like trivialize everything i say, when did i bash BB? never, just pointing out my reasons for var only, and lee priest is the perfect counter example of people who think test needs to be the base of any cycle thats ALL i was pointing out, yet you decide to focus on one small point of my entire argument


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm curious as to what is the logic behind 60 mg anavar for 6 weeks?


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert said:


> great, so why even ask?



cause i wanted to see what other people thought....you gotta keep reading the whole post


----------



## gqblair22 (Apr 15, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I'm curious as to what is the logic behind 60 mg anavar for 6 weeks?



heard thats a good dose, for a decent amount of time, for some vascularity, strength, and 5-10 pound gains, but theres a million different people with a million diff opinions, jsut trying to get the popular one to reference for my cyce


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> ...and lee priest is the perfect counter example of people who think test needs to be the base of any cycle thats ALL i was pointing out, yet you decide to focus on one small point of my entire argument



Lee Priest is an idiot and he is full of shit.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I'm curious as to what is the logic behind 60 mg anavar for 6 weeks?


 To waste good gear


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 15, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Crap



He could just use:


----------



## weldingman (Apr 15, 2010)

^ HAHAHAHAHA, goodlord, wild thread I missed (damn).


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 15, 2010)

Im not a pro at all on this but I belive I have read *heavyiron's* post's before and wont anavar fuck your lipid profile up pretty good.

Not the best thing to mess with if your wanting to keep fighting fit in mma (every pun intended).


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 16, 2010)

omfg what a crazy syringe and pin.


anavar is best for man to take 60-100mg if you can do it since real anavar is expensive!


----------



## Dusters (Apr 16, 2010)

What is AI cycle support?  Is this some kind of OTC supplement?


----------



## Dusters (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Im not a pro at all on this but I belive I have read *heavyiron's* post's before and wont anavar fuck your lipid profile up pretty good.
> 
> Not the best thing to mess with if your wanting to keep fighting fit in mma (every pun intended).


 
It will bring your HDL down to a scary level.  You should bounce back pretty quick from a six week cycle though.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2010)

gqblair22 said:


> please dont write on this post if you're gonna bash, that being said, 22 yrs old, training seriously for roughly 4 years, ran one test e cycle, this will be my second ever cycle, currently 5'10" 185 lbs, bf % ~ 9-10, looking to gain maybe 8-10 pounds and drop 1-2% bf or stay the same, currently don't do any cardio, but have abs strictly from dieting, any advice on diet or cardio in regards to achieving my goals lemme know thanks.
> 
> cycle:
> synergy pharma group anavar/ BD var
> ...





gqblair22 said:


> thought i made it clear to not post if you had nothing constructive to say, so you can go fuck yourself my man, i posted my diet, do the math if you wanna know calories





gqblair22 said:


> and secondly, since youre too much of a dumbass to realize not everyone wants to be a body builder, i train mma, so i need to stay in a weight class and not become a bloated mess



Okay, lemme get this straight. 

60mg oxandrolone/day x 6 weeks = 2.52 grams of oral-only AAS over SIX WEEKS.

You want to gain 8-10 lbs of muscle while dropping 1-2% bodyfat in six weeks. 

Now, math is tough for girls, but still, some simple arithmetic reveals that what you want is to go from 185 and 10% (166.5 lbs lbm), to 192 and 8% (176.5 lbs lbm) in six weeks of oxandrolone and an undisclosed level of calories. 

Somehow this lofty goal does NOT qualify as building the body, that is to say, "bodybuilding". 

Furthermore, you expect this to be possible on a tiny dose of oral-only gear, and the first person who offers you an outstretched hand, you slap across the face, only to say you wouldn't have done so had you known that person's gender. 

Interesting. 



jcar1016 said:


> First off Built is a woman and a very hot one at that. she was trying to help you out
> 
> Also I'm an mma fighter and I use a variety of different aas for different purposes including bulking.  If you know what your doing its easy to stay within a weight class.  One last thing I dont think your gonna get anywhere with that kind of attitude here so... why not take your own advice and go fuck YOURSELF.  You have no business messin with aas or MMA CHUMP





Robert said:


> wow, nice way to treat a moderator, she is a female, and you can go fuck yourself.





gqblair22 said:


> like i said, i payed 0 attention to the fact that she was a moderator, or that she was a women, I'm used to responses like that from guys being assholes lol, thats why i replied unfavorably





Robert said:


> she knows more about diet and nutrition than you ever will, I guarantee it, *so if you want help post the fucking numbers like she asked.*
> 
> and just because your goal in not "bodybuilding" does not mean shit, it's still muscles and strength regardless of the goal at hand.





gqblair22 said:


> i dont doubt built knows her stuff, but make no mistake, i know a whole lot about this stuff as well, the remark in regards to being a bodybuilder was strictly to show that most people assume this cycle is a "waste" because im not adding 25lbs of water weight to keep 15 after, im not looking to gain that much.  I agree most people as sassy said, like to throw test into a cycle, honestly not a fan of the test sides, and for anyone whos gonna say something to the affect of "test needs to be the base of any cycle" lee priest proves you wrong.  that being said, perhaps primo thrown in would be worth while? i looked at OT as well, just looking for input, honestly will probably stick the 60ngs/6 weeks but just seeing what people thought.





weldingman said:


> ^ HAHAHAHAHA, goodlord, wild thread I missed (damn).



This about sums it up. 

gblair, I wish you every success. 

I will not help you. 

Robert, jcar: thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 16, 2010)

OK guys.  I'm going out o a limb here because I have some experience here.  I did compettive martial arts for many many years and played for 40 years so far.  It's a completely different game training in a hard core fighting sport than it is to do hard core bodybuilding.  The body reacts completely differently. You all would be absolutely SHOCKED at how effective low dose cycling can be in MMA type sports.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2010)

Glycomann, that's good to know. 

Someday, one of you martial-arts types will do a before and after DEXA. 

Until then, I'll note your experience for information.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2010)

gblair, you douche, you fucked up what couldve potentially have been the best help you will find. Hope your grow a dick on your head. Jerkoff face.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> OK guys.  I'm going out o a limb here because I have some experience here.  I did compettive martial arts for many many years and played for 40 years so far.  It's a completely different game training in a hard core fighting sport than it is to do hard core bodybuilding.  The body reacts completely differently. You all would be absolutely SHOCKED at how effective low dose cycling can be in MMA type sports.


Uhhhh glycomann, I just trained a professional MMA fighter for the WEC, and got him in the best shape of his life...but I trained and dieted him like a bodybuilder. And guess what? I did it on Built's carb rotation and a training protocol and he came in at 9% bodyfat and easily beat the shit out of the guy. Say what you want...I wasnt shocked. A body is a body.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Uhhhh glycomann, I just trained a professional MMA fighter for the WEC, and got him in the best shape of his life...but I trained and dieted him like a bodybuilder. And guess what? I did it on Built's carb rotation and a training protocol and he came in at 9% bodyfat and easily beat the shit out of the guy. Say what you want...I wasnt shocked. A body is a body.


 Totally agree my training for a fight is really no different from most BB routines as far as diet and weights are concerned.  And as far as your statement Glycoman there is a HUGE difference between competative martial arts and MMA.  The only other combat sport that comes close to the training regimen of mma are boxing and wrestling which are both a big part of mma


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 16, 2010)

Well there you go.  4 sentences from 2 members and my 40 years of experience and national medals are completely washed away.  2 grams a week it is.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Well there you go.  4 sentences from 2 members and my 40 years of experience and national medals are completely washed away.  2 grams a week it is.







YouTube Video


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 17, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Well there you go. 4 sentences from 2 members and my 40 years of experience and national medals are completely washed away. 2 grams a week it is.


 I meant no disrespect to you Glyco just the smart mouth kid who started the post.  I dont question your experience just speaking from my own personal experience


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> OK guys.  I'm going out o a limb here because I have some experience here.  I did compettive martial arts for many many years and played for 40 years so far.  It's a completely different game training in a hard core fighting sport than it is to do hard core bodybuilding.  The body reacts completely differently.* You all would be absolutely SHOCKED at how effective low dose cycling can be in MMA type sport*s.



Effective in what way? Performance? Certainly I'd expect that - anavar is a great support for recovery & increased strength (not dramatic but decent). However this guy's goal was to put on 8-10 lb of lean mass in 6 weeks. He can drop a couple % bf w/ diet, but I doubt he's going to get 8-10 lb of lean mass in 6 weeks on that. Its not BUILDING cycle. Great support cycle for performance & recovery but NOT for mass building.


----------



## williwam (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

i am not going to lie, i do not know alot about anavar but in my recent research i a, thinking about trying it.  My goal is to lose bf while maintaining the muscle i have. (no plans to add mass) i am 5ft 10 and 196lbs and looking to lose around 3-5% bf. would a 30-40 mg a day anavar cylce only for 6-8 weeks help with this? i have a clean eating plan and weight train / cardio regularly.

any help greatly appreciated


----------

